# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  النظام الغذائي الصحي

## العقيق الاحمر

من منا لم يقرأ يوما عن انظمة للرجيم؟
وكم منا من قام بتطبيق بعضا منها ولكن بلا فائدة :SnipeR (72): 

السبب 
هو عدم معرفة الآلية التي يقوم بها جسم الانسان للاستفادة من الطعام سواء في الكمية الازمة ليقوم بوظائفه أو الطريقة التي يحرق فيها الدهون الزئدة....

ولكن هل فكرنا يوما بالسبيل الصحيح لانقاص الوزن؟

ان الاجابة على هذا السؤال تتطلب منا قراءة هذا الموضوع بتمعن.....

بالتأكيد مرنا علينا هذا الاسم من قبل " الهرم الغذائي"
منا من يعرفه ومنا لا يعرف الا اسمه
ولكن من منا اتبعه؟؟؟
ومن منا يعلم بالعناصر الغذائيه المهمه التي يحتويها هذا الهرم؟؟

عزيزتي الهرم الغذائي والمعترف به دولياً أنشأ
بحيث تقسم الاطعمه الي مجموعات , ودائما ما نحث على وجود جميع هذه العناصر في وجبتنا


وفي دراسه جديده اصدرتها الولايات المتحده الامريكيه تم فيها تعديل شكل ومضمون الهرم ليعالج موضوع السمنه الذي اصبح شائعاً في جميع دول العالم
فلقد اضافوا المتخصصين في هذا المجال كميه الحصص التي يجب علينا تناولها من كل صنف
فالجميل في هذا النظام
اننا لا نتقيد بأكله معينه ولا بوجبه معينه بل المجال مفتوح لديك ولكن بحصص معينه وكميات دقيقه

قبل ان اعرض لكِ النظام الغذائي ستحتاجين قبل البدء فيه الى:-
1- ميزان لقياس الاطعمه بالجرام "في حاله عدم توفره سأحاول جاهده ان اقرب لكم الكميه"
يوجد الميزان عند معارض المعدات الالكترونيه وايضا في محلات الاواني المنزليه


 2- كوب لقياس السوائل باللتر "في حاله عدم توفره سأحاول جاهده ان اقرب لكم الكميه"
ايضا يوجد في محلات الاواني المنزليه او في السوبر ماركت

لقد قمت بترجمة المعلومات التالية من موقع منظمة الغذاء الامريكية والتي ستفيدكم انشاء الله وللرجوع الى المصدر الاصلي قبل التبسيط والترجمة باتباع الرابط التالي

www.mypyramid.gov

سأبدا الان بطرح النظام الغذائي الصحي الذي بأذن الله سيكون الحل الانسب والاسلم لرشاقه دائمه وصحه جيده 
يتمثل هذا الغذاء الصحي المعترف به دولياً بخطوتان يجب علينا معرفتها وتطبيقها
1- نوع الاطعمه التي يتوجب توفرها في وجباتنا الثلاث
2- كميه الاطعمه التي يجب علينا تناولها في كل وجبة


 ان الهرم الغذائي (كما رأيتم شكله من خلال الرابط) يحتوي على 6 مجموعات غذائيه
اللون البرتقالي: يشمل مجموعة الحبوب"النشويات"
اللون الأخضر: يشمل مجموعة الخضروات.
اللون الأحمر: يشمل مجموعة الفاكهة.
اللون الأصفر: يشمل مجموعة الدهون و الزيوت والسكاكر
اللون الأزرق: يشمل مجموعة الألبان.
اللون الأرجواني ( البنفسجي ): يشمل مجموعة اللحوم و الأسماك و البقوليات المجففة"البروتينات"

سُمك الأشرطة مختلفة عن بعضها البعض، ليبين الكمية التي يجب أن يتناولها الفرد يوميا من هذه المجموعة. 

فمثلا نجد الشريط البرتقالي أعرض من الشريط الأصفر و يعني 
ذلك أنه يجب تناول الحبوب أكثر بكثير من الدهون و الزيوت.

الخطأ الذي نقع فيه بدون ان نحس اننا نتبع حميه تركز على مجموعه معينه من العناصر الغذائيه مما يؤدي الى السمنه او اصابتنا بالمرض نتيجه لتكسد هذا النوع الفائض عن حاجه اجسادنا
اذن نحن الان اصبح لدنيا فكره مبدئيه عن ماذا يجب ان تحتوي عليه مائدتنا اثناء تناول الوجبات اليوميه

لذا يجب على كل فتاة ان تدون في ورقه الست عناصر الغذائيه لتضمن انها سوف تأكلها مع كل وجبه
وتضع في قائمة عشائها مثلا انها ستتناول
1- الكالسيوم
2- الخضروات
3- الفواكه
4- البروتينات
5- النشويات

ولكن السؤال هنا كم كميه كل صنف يجب علينا تناولها وهذا ما سناقشه في الخطوهـ الثانيه


الخطوه الثانيه التي يجب علينا معرفتها
2- كميه الاطعمه التي يجب علينا تناولها في كل وجبه _وهي الاهم_

راجعي اللائحة أدناه للإطلاع على الكميات المعادلة للحصة الواحدة في كل مجموعة غذائية

مـجـمـوعـة الـحــبـوب والـنـشـويـات:

• 25 غرام خبز اسمر أي مايعادل 4/1 رغيف عربي متوسط او نصف رغيف عربي صغير
• 30 غرام خبز نخاله أي مايعادل نصف رغيف
• 1/3 حبه خبز صامولي بر
• حبة واحده خبز توست اسمر
• 1/2 حبه خبز همبرجر بر
• 1/2 كوب كورن فليكس غير محلى
• 1/3 كوب ارز مسلوق اي مايعادل 4 ملاعق طعام
• 1/2 كوب معكرونه مسلوقه اي مايعادل 4 ملاعق طعام
• 80 غرام بطاطا مسلوقه او مشويه اي مايعادل حبه متوسطة الحجم
• 1\2 كوب مطبوخ من الحبوب (برغل,ذرة,حب,شوفان,بازيلا)
• 20 غرام من الذره

* كل حصه تعادل 80 سعره حراريه

في حالة رغبتي في تناول الجريش او المرقوق (القبوط) او اي من الاكلات التي تحتوي على النشويات يمكنك حسابها لنفسك بحيث لا تتعدى كل حصه 4 ملاعق طعام

هذه قائمه النشويات كل ماعليك ان تختاري من اللائحه اعلاه الصنف الذي تفضلينه وتضعينه في وجبتك
نحتاج في اليوم 4 حصص من النشويات يتم توزيعها بالشكل التالي
الفطور: حصه واحده =80 سعره حرارايه
الغداء : حصتان = 160 سعره حراريه
العشاء : حصه واحده = 80 سعره حراريه
مجموع الحصص 4
في حاله الدوره الشهريه يمكن زياده عدد الحصص الى ان تصل الى 6 حصص يومياً توزع على الوجبات الثلاث
وفي حاله الشعور الشديد بالجوع يمكننا في البدايه اكل 6 حصص ننقصها تدريجاً الى ان تصل الى 4
مثال على ذلك
الفطور: شريحه واحده من التوست (حصه واحده)
الغداء: 2/3 كوب من الارز للغداء (حصتان)
العشاء: 20 غرام من الذره (حصه واحده)
لا مانع من تكرار نفس الصنف في كل الوجبات الاهم ان تتقيدي بنفس الكميه

فوائد النشويات
- مصدر الطاقة الأساسي الذي يحتاجها الجسم، وتؤمّنها السكريات البطيئة الامتصاص الموجودة في النشويات والتي تحافظ أيضاً على معدل السكر في الدم.
- ليست عالية بالسعرات الحرارية
- تعطي الشعور بالشبع لأن الجسم يهضمها ويمتصها ببطء، خاصة الحبوب الكاملة وخبز القمحة الكاملة الغني بالألياف وبذلك يساعد على تخفيف الوزن. 



العناصر الغذائية الأساسية المتوفرة في النشويات والخبز الكامل؟
1. مجموعة الفيتامينات "ب": تساعد في استخدام الطاقة في الجسم، المحافظة على بشرة صحية وقوة حرق الطاقة من الأغذية الأساسية.
2. الحديد:يلعب دوراً مهماً في تكوين كريات الدم الحمراء.
3. الكاربوهيدرات أو السكريات: تؤمّن للجسم الطاقة والنشاط.
4. الألياف: لتفادي الإمساك والمحافظة على سلامة الجهاز الهضمي.

ملاحظه
بعض الأقاويل الخاطئة الأخرى تزعم أن الخبز الأسمر يحتوي على وحدات حرارية أقل من الخبز الأبيض. إن القيمة الحرارية تبقى ذاتها، لكن للخبز الأسمر قيمة غذائية أكبر لأنه يحافظ على الألياف، الفيتامينات والمعادن في قشرة القمح الخارجية.


الاكثار من النشويات يؤدي الى 
1- الامساك
2- تختزن بالجسم على شكل دسم

قاعده اتبعيها
لا افراط ولا تفريط



مـجـمـوعـة الـخـضروات:

• 1/2 كوب من الخضار الطازجة (بندورة, جزر, خيار...) 
• 1 كوب خضار ورقيّة (خس, سبانخ,بقدونس, جرجير,رجله.. الخ)
• 1/2 كوب خضار مطبوخة أو مقطّعة (كوسى, بروكولي) 
• 1/2 كوب شوربه خضار
• 1/2 كوب عصير خضار


كل حصه تعادل 25 سعره حراريه


مـجـمـوعـة الـفـواكـه:

• 100 غرام من التفاح أي مايعادل حبه واحده صغيره
• 60 غرام من الموز أي ما يعادل نصف حبه
• 120 غرام من المشمش الطازج أي ما يعادل 4 حبات صغار
• 80 غرام من الكرز أي ما يعادل 12 حبات صغار
• 50 غرام من التين أي ما يعادل 2 حبات كبار
• 80 غرام من العنب أي ما يعادل 12 حبة وسط
• 25 غرام من التمرأي ما يعادل 3 حبات
• 150 غرام من الجريب فروت أي ما يعادل 1/2 حبه
• 120 غرام من اليوسفي(ماندرين) أي ما يعادل حبتين
• 120 غرام من الدراق أي ما يعادل حبه واحده
• 120 غرام من الاجاص أي ما يعادل حبه واحده
• 100 غرام من البرقوق أي ما يعادل حبتين وسط
• 100 غرام من الكمثرى أي ما يعادل حبه متوسطه
• 200 غرام من الفرواله الطازجه أي ما يعادل 8 حبات
• 200 غرام من البطيخ الاحمر أي ما يعادل شريحه واحده
• 100 غرام من الكيوي أي ما يعادل حبه واحده
• 100 غرام من المانجو أي ما يعادل نصف حبه متوسطه
• 60 غرام من الاناناس أي ما يعادل شريحتين
• 120 غرام من سلطه الفاكهه الغير محليه أي ما يعادل 1/2 كوب
• 120 غرام من الفاكهه الغير محليه أي ما يعادل نصف كوب
• 30 غرام من المربى مع سكر الفواكه أي ما يعادل ملعقه كبيره
• 30 غرام من الزبيب أي ما يعادل ملعقتين كبيرتين


كل حصه تعادل 60 سعره حراريه


هذه قائمه الفواكه والخضروات كل ماعليك ان تختاري من اللائحه اعلاه الصنف الذي تفضلينه وتضعينه في وجبتك
نحتاج في اليوم 2 حصص من الفواكه و4 حصص من الخضروات يتم توزيعها بالشكل التالي
الغداء : حصتان خضار+حصه فواكه = 110 سعره حراريه
العشاء : حصتان خضار+حصه فواكه= 110 سعره حراريه
مجموع الحصص للخضار 4 وللفواكه 2


فوائد الخضار والفواكه
- تعتبر الخضار والفاكهة مصدراً غنياً بالفيتامينات والمعادن (فيتامين A,C,E إلخ) وتحافظ على نضارة بشرتكِ وجمال شعركِ. 
- تلعب الخضار والفاكهة دوراً كبيراً في تنظيم عملية الجهاز الهضمي وتجنب الإمساك والنفخة لاحتوائها على الألياف الغذائية الطبيعية. 
- تحتوي الخضار والفاكهة على كمية وفيرة من الماء، ضرورية لخلايا الجسم والبشرة وتسهيل عملية الهضم. كما يُنصح بالتركيز على الخضار والفاكهة الطازجة عوضاً عن المعلّبة أو المثلّجة. 
- يتمّ الإستعانة بالخضار والفاكهة في البرامج الصحية الغذائية الهادفة إلى تخفيف الوزن لأنها قليلة بالسعرات الحرارية. فمع شعوركِ بالشبع بعد تناول الخضار والفاكهة، تقل شهيتك، تتناولين كمية أقل من الأطباق الأساسية ويُحَدّ إفراطكِ في الطعام. 
- يُعدّ هذان العنصران مصدر طاقة طبيعي وصحي يخلوان من المواد الحافظة، المصنّعة والملوّنة، تنعشكِ خاصة خلال نهاركِ النابض بالحركة والنشاط. 


مـجـمـوعـة الـحـلـيـب ومـشـتـقـاتـه:

• 200 ملل من الحليب القليل الدسم أي ما يعادل 3/4 كوب
• 200 ملل اللبن القليل الدسم أي ما يعادل 3/4 كوب
• 200 ملل الزبادي القليل الدسم أي ما يعادل 3/4 كوب
• 240 ملل من الحليب المنزوع الدسم اي ما يعادل كوب 
• 240 ملل من اللبن المنزوع الدسم اي ما يعادل كوب 
• 240 ملل من الزبادي المنزوع الدسم اي ما يعادل كوب


كل حصه تعادل 90 سعره حراريه


نحتاج في اليوم الى حصتان من الكالسيوم يتم توزيعها بالشكل التالي
الفطور: حصه واحده =90 سعره حرارايه
الغداء : نصف حصه = 45 سعره حرارايه
العشاء : نصف حصه = 45 سعره حرارايه
مجموع الحصص 2




فوائد الكالسيوم
- ضروري واساسي لبناء عظام قوية في الطفولة، ويحافظ على كثافة العظام في البلوغ، ويقلل من احتمالات الكسور كلما تقدم عمر الانسان. 
- يساعد على بناء الاسنان والمحافظه عليها.
- اساسي للحفاظ على الحياة، بدونه قد يموت الانسان (باذن الله) كل الخلايا في الجسم، بما فيها خلايا القلب
- يساعد على عمل الأعصاب والعضلات بصورة سليمة ومضبوطة



يوجد الكالسيوم في الجسم في ثلاثة أماكن: 
1- في الهيكل العظمي (حوالي 99% منه - يرمز للعظام أحياناً ب (مخازن) الكالسيوم. 
2- في الخلايا. 
3- في الدم، اذ يحمل الدم الدائر في الجسم، الكالسيوم إلى الاعضاء والخلايا التي تحتاجه. 



كيف يمتص الكالسيوم وكيف يستخدمه جسمك؟ 
لان الكالسيوم ضروري بدرجة قصوى، فان للجسم جهازاً منظماً بعناية (بقدرة الله) ليضمن امداداً جيداً وعاجلاً - متوافراً على الدوام منه، عند الطلب، يؤدي الجسم ذلك بثلاث طرق: 
أ- يمتص الكالسيوم مباشرة من الغذاء الذي تتناوله وهذا هو افضل الطرق لحصول الجسم على الكالسيوم. 
ب- يأخذ الكالسيوم من عظامك اذا لم يكن هناك كالسيوم متوافر كاف عند الطلب، وعندها يحدث ذلك (أي يأخذ الجسم الكالسيوم من العظام) فالنتيجة ان تنحل العظام (تصير رقيقة) وتصبح هشة قابلة للكسر. 
ج - يضبط هذا الجهاز من كمية الكالسيوم التي تترك الجسم في البول بارجاع بعضه (الكالسيوم) الى مجرى الدم حيث يبقى متوافراً للاعضاء والخلايا عند الطلب. 


ان الهدف الرئيسي من تغذية الكالسيوم الجيدة، هو الحفاظ على امداد كاف واف متوافر للجسم
بمعنى آخر، عليك ان تعمل على المحافظة على وضع لايتعدى فيه فاقد الكالسيوم المتناول التغذوي اليومي لان الحفاظ على هذا التوازن ضروري بحيث لايعتمد الجسم على مخزن الكالسيوم الوحيد - أي عظامك. 



مـجـمـوعـة الـلـحـوم, الـبـقـولـيـات: (الـبـروتـيـنـات)


• 30 غرام لحمة هبرة مطبوخة اي ما يعادل 2 اصابع اليد
• 30 غرام دجاج اي ما يعادل 2 اصابع اليد
• 30 غرام سمك اي ما يعادل 2 اصابع اليد
• 30 غرام ديك رومي اي ما يعادل 2 اصابع اليد
• 40 غرام من التونه او السردين بدون زيت
• 5 حبات من الجمبري
• بيضة واحدة
• 1/3 كوب من البقول (فاصوليا, حمّص أو عدس او فول ) اي ما يعادل 4 ملاعق طعام
• 30 غرام من جبنه الشرائح قليله الدسم (اي ما يعادل شريحه ونصف)
• 30 غرام من الجبنه البيضاء قليله الدسم
• ملعقه كبيره من اللبنه قليله الدسم
• ملعقة كبيرة من زبدة الفستق
• 3/1 كوب فستق حَبّ


كل حصه تعادل 50 سعره حراريه



ملاحظه
يفضل اختيار اللحوم لانها غنيه اكثر بالبروتين منها في البيض والاجبان والبقول


أهميه البروتين:
البروتين له أهمية عظيمة من حيث القيمة الحيوية لاحتوائه على الأحماض الأمينية الحيوية المفيدة للنمو والصحة وهي أنسب المواد الغذائية لبناء الأنسجة. فالبروتينات هي أساسية لتكوين العضلات ، أي الجزء الأكثر فعالية في الجسم لحرق السعرات الحرارية



الأعراض المبكرة لنقص البروتينات؟ 
- فقدان الوزن بسرعة
- التعب 
- القلق 
- انخفاض المقاومة للأمراض 
- أما فقدانه عند الأطفال فيسبب بطء النمو، اسهالات
وإذا استمر هذا النقص فإنه قد يؤدي إلى أعراض مختلفة من إصابات في الكبد والى أورام، وإلى اختلال هورموني يؤدي إلى عدم كفاية التبول، وغير ذلك.

مـجـمـوعـة الـدهـون

• ملعقة صغيره زيت نباتي
• ملعقة صغيره من الزبده المخففه
• ملعقة صغيره من المايونيز المخفف الدسم
• ملعقتين صغيرتين من طحينه السمسم
• 5 حبات زيتون
• 6 حبات مكسرات(لوز,جوز)


كل حصه تعادل 45 سعره حراريه



وهذا هو جدول الحصص اليومي
الــــــــفــــــطـــــــور: 
(اختاري الحصص من اللائحه اعلى)
بروتينات: حصه واحده = 50 سعره حراريه
نشويات : حصه واحده = 80 سعره حراريه
كالسيوم : حصه واحده = 90 سعره حراريه
فواكه : حصه واحده = 60 سعره حراريه
مجموع السعرات لوجبه الفطور =280


الـــــــغــــــداء
بروتينات : حصه = 50 سعره حراريه
نشويات : حصتان = 160 سعره حراريه
كالسيوم : نصف حصه = 45 سعره حراريه
فواكه : حصه واحده = 60 سعره حراريه
خضار: حصتان = 50 سعره حراريه
مجموع السعرات لوجبة الغداء = 365


الـــــعـــــشـــــاء
بروتينات : حصه = 50 سعره حراريه
نشويات : حصه = 80 سعره حراريه
كالسيوم : نصف حصه = 45 سعره حراريه
فواكه : حصه واحده = 60 سعره حراريه
خضار: حصتان = 50 سعره حراريه
مجموع السعرات لوجبة العشاء  = 285

مجموع السعرات الحراريه لليوم كامل هي
280+365+285=930 سعره حراريهّ

لا مانع مو وضع الزيت بالكميات المحدده اعلاه لكل وجبه
ولا مانع من اكل الخضار الطازجه عند الاحساس بالجوع
وعندها ستصل الوحدات الحراريه الى ما يقارب الـ 1000 سعره
وهي اقل سعرات يتحملها اي شخص
فاقل منها يؤدي الى الخمول والتعب والارهاق



بعض الملاحظات المهمه:- 
قياس الكوب هو 240مل
- 15 جرام يعادل ملعقه الطعام
- 5 جرام يعادل ملعقه الشاي
- 60 جرام يعادل 4 اصابع اليد
- 30 جرام يعادل 2 اصابع اليد
- قطعة ستيك صغيرة أو لحمة الهمبرغر تعادل 3-4 حصص من البروتينات كما ان قطعة صدر الدجاج تعادل 3 حصص.
- في حال تناول كميّة تفوق الحصّة المطلوبة, عندئذ يجب تقديرها وعدّها أكثر من حصة واحدة, مثلاً: يعد كوب من المعكرونة المطبوخ كحصتين.
- بالنسبة للأطباق الممزوجة كالبيتزا, قدّري حصص المكوّنات كلاً على حدة, مثلاً: تعد العجينة من مجموعة النشويات, والجبنة من مشتقات الحليب, والبندورة من الخضار كما تحتوي البيتزا على بعض الزيت. 
- في حاله الدوره الشهريه او اذا وصلتي للوزن المطلوب وتريدين تثبيت وزنك يمكنك زياده الحصص اليوميه
كما يمكنك عند عدم مقدرتك الصبر على الجوع زياده الحصص بشرط انقاصها تدرييجا الى ان تصل الا ما هي عليه اعلاه
يمكن زياده النشويات لـ 11 حصه في اليوم بدلا من 4
يمكن زياده الكالسيوم لـ 4 حصص في اليوم بدلا من 2
يمكن زياده البروتينات لـ 3 حصص في اليوم بدلا من 2
يمكن زياده الخضروات لـ 5 حصص في اليوم بدلا من 4
يمكن زياده الفواكه لـ 4 حصص في اليوم بدلا من 2
- هذا النظام ليس سريع في تنزيل الوزن بقدر ما هو صحي
- يعتبر مثبت للوزن
- يعود الى الجسم حيويته ونشاطه
- يمكنك قضم قطعه صغيره من الشوكولا السوداء في حاله الدوره الشهريه
- يجب شرب 8-10 اكواب يوميا
- يجب شرب الشاي الاخضر بمعدل 3 اكواب يوميا لاحتوائه على مضادات الاكسده
- عدم شرب اي سوائل اثناء تناول الطعام
- بالنسبه للعصير واللبن او الحليب يجب شربه بعد الوجبه بـ 10 دقائق
- يشرب الماء قبل الاكل ب10 دقائق وبعده بساعه ولا يشرب اثناء الوجبه
- الشاي الاخضر او القهوه لا يشرب الا بعد الوجبه بساعتان
- يجب ممارسه الرياضه بما لا يقل عن 4 مرات في الاسبوع
- اجعلي هذا النظام نظامك ونظام عائلتك لتتمعتوا بصحه وعافيه بإذن الله
- تجنبي المشروبات الغازيه والسكريات
- اوزني نفسك مره كل اسبوع
- اجعلي من وجباتك لحظات تمتع وامضي ثلث ساعه بكل وجبه
- احرصي على تناول وجباتك الثلاث الرئيسيه في اوقاتها واتركي على الاقل 3-4 ساعات بين العشاء والنوم
- عند شعورك بالجوع تناولي الخضروات الطازجه ولكن لا تناولي كميات كبيرة منها لكي لا تتحول إلي وجبة أساسية رابعة. 
- ترككِ لوجبة من الوجبات الأساسية يؤدي إلي تناول الطعام بشكل كبير في وجبة واحدة وعدم السيطرة على الشعور بالجوع.[/CENTER[/SIZE][/SIZE]][/COLOR][/CENTER][/COLOR]

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]اتمنى يعجبكم الموضوع وتستفيدوا منه[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا عالموضوع الحلو عقيق تعبناكي  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]حبيبتي أنوس كلك زوووووووء[/align] :Eh S(17):

----------


## نسيم الصبح

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]وأياكم يا نسيم الصبح[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع مفيد مشكورة  :Bl (33):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]شكرا لمرورك زمردة[/align]

----------

